# Beach Blanket Blowout! (Party at the ST)



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, it's gotten too much like Dear Abbey's waiting room in here. What we need is a party.  Time to shake off those blues like so much sand off your shoes!! In fact, who needs the shoes??

Bring your favorite tunes, your threads (bathing suits are fine, and togas are acceptable, but remember -- sheets slip sometimes! Just sayin'), some wood to throw on the bonfire, some item of seafood to throw in the community pot of fish stew that is simmering over the low coals on the side. Be ready to dance :banana:, laugh :hysterical:, tell bad jokes ound:, drink too many drinks :buds: and have a FUN NIGHT!!

I brought the first keg and a limbo pole for later. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eab_beh07HU[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

What's the beach without a wipeout?
[YOUTUBE]p13yZAjhU0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I plan to be wiped out by the end of it. 

<throwing some wood on the fire...> You bring any wienies? To eat? As in, food? I brought this fish stew base... <rummage> Some lobster in here... <fossick> A couple of Dungeness crabs... what you got?

Let's get rid of these:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZZD8ckwLJA[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm bringing the fruit. LOL
[YOUTUBE]5LxC3M-Yngs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h70ElpTQejc[/YOUTUBE] [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h70ElpTQejc[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Something tells me we'll have more fruits than we need. 

<mumble..> Sunscreen... where's that got to? My nose will be toast shortly.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

north country beach party....lol...leave it to me to be different


[YOUTUBE]gQKwZTjGb8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Sunscreen? Sand? How 'bout....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwx773iJ2M4[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura glad you could make it! Cool video


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Of course if you ain't got a single shot rifle and a one-eyed dog, you're welcome anyway!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, bad jokes were promised. Here's a homesteading one (best I could do on short notice):

An old man lived alone in West Virginia. He wanted to spade his potato garden but it was very hard work. His only son, Carl, who used to help him, was in prison. The old man wrote a letter to his son and mentioned his predicament. 

"Dear Carl, I am feeling pretty bad because it looks like I won't be able to plant my potato garden this year. I'm just getting too old to be digging up a garden plot. If you were here, all my troubles would be over. I know you would dig the plot for me. Love, Dad" 

A few days later he received a letter from his son. 

"Dear Dad, For HEAVEN'S SAKE, Dad, don't dig up the garden! That's where I buried the GUNS! Love, Carl" 

At 4 A.M. the next morning, a dozen FBI agents and local police officers showed up and dug up the entire area without finding any guns. They apologized to the old man and left. That same day the old man received another letter from his son. 

"Dear Dad, Go ahead and plant the potatoes now. It's the best I could do under the circumstances. Love, Carl"


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

...or a belly full of beer and a possum in a sack.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Oooh a party  I'm full so I'll pass on the fish stew. But I'll throw in a reggae tune for dancin':

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpm1tVzOHms"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpm1tVzOHms[/ame]

Unfolds her lounge chair and backs up from the fire a bit..

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

For our friend that likes to stand nekkid in the rain. LOL

[youtube]AgElm8N5IVM[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]q73Jb8ChjuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<stirring the pot.... of fish stew...> Is this it? Lobsters and crab?? <huff!>


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

So far it's just us girls with Elk hanging back. 

I'll go fetch the Jasons, then we'll need to call the fire department......


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Is this the drip coffee maker thread? Do any of you folks know what a French press is?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Who's mixing drinks? I've got sand up my... errr... nebbermind.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK7DA0FliIs[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fox... you going to show me your French press?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo[/ame]

Well, we have earth, a fire...and lots of hot air. I think this group will fit.



~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Laura said:


> So far it's just us girls with Elk hanging back.
> 
> I'll go fetch the Jasons, then we'll need to call the fire department......



i was busy building yall a fire


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

foxfiredidit said:


> Of course if you ain't got a single shot rifle and a one-eyed dog, you're welcome anyway!!


Whew I was worried there for a second, thought I'd have to pack up and leave already (wipes brow)

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. i started it with a match and one handed after 2 days of rain...can i get bonus points......lol


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm waiting for the limbo pole!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Summertime Blues by Eddie Cochran. O YEAH.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hurricane Sandy couldn't keep up down for long.
[YOUTUBE]xRXhDQXhdXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'm pouring, mixing and French pressing, whatever that means. 

Remember, the biggest fire has the best party!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<pointing...> It's over there, GG. Why don't you grab Elk and get that started?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m648v4s5sFc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m648v4s5sFc[/ame]

Poor city folks....

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

no lobster or scallops or salmon...but how about a basket of fresh wild bluegills

country folks can survive...lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I was playing with it n a band an d after, I made the part where he says, (Id like ta help ya son, but cher too young to vote) sound like Walter Brennan


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... perfect. Couldn't ask for better! Thank you, and the pot thanks you.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]vKw7yvoZ-Tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One for FBB.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzd9HU9jXI8[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Elk... perfect. Couldn't ask for better! Thank you, and the pot thanks you.



a few more additions...vegetables and a cat


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8hZtvRPno"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8hZtvRPno[/ame]

Sorry, a little distracted, work is on the phone


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Here Elk, lemme help you with that fire!!....oops, well maybe not. 
View attachment 12392


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]bpOR_HuHRNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

poof no eyebrows.....lol



foxfiredidit said:


> Here Elk, lemme help you with that fire!!....oops, well maybe not.
> View attachment 12392


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Elk - you had to sneak that hand in there didn't ya!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GarlicGirl said:


> Elk - you had to sneak that hand in there didn't ya!



just for size comparison.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall going to make me call in an airdrop of the zig zag shot crew....lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<shimmyin' round the campfire...> Prolly shoulda worn shoes. Ow. Ow!! OW!!!!!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prC2iOA5SmQ[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Elk....Fox I told you I could put on my own sunscreen. LOL









Don't ya just dig the swimsuits?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]ERrwjR4ZlfI[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]u3NE6UuaLiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Elk? Bare Naked Ladies pinching you? Wishful thinking? LMAO


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am just waiting on yall commando girls to limbo.....lol


elk------> sitting patiently across from limbo pole...roflmao

what can i say......man...lol


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A couple of Summer songs:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B5EtjNNf60[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug8cBIbxDaY[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeesh... how low can you go?  <wiggle, skip, wiggle...> AyaiyaiayaiYAI!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A CRAMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Elk? Bare Naked Ladies pinching you? Wishful thinking? LMAO


a guy can wish and dream cant he.

after my epic thread at angies this morning i figure yall be lining up to play doctor....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Yeesh... how low can you go?  <wiggle, skip, wiggle...> AyaiyaiayaiYAI!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A CRAMP!!!!!!!!


here lets massage it out.......:angel::thumb:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... get your meaty paws off my BUTT.  Please.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

elkhound said:


> a guy can wish and dream cant he.
> 
> after my epic thread at angies this morning i figure yall be lining up to play doctor....lol


That's not the way I learned to play doctor.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Elk? Bare Naked Ladies pinching you? Wishful thinking? LMAO


i know you will get this one.....ROFLMAO

[YOUTUBE]8IvoHN3mgpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

(multi-tasking)

Are we having this much fun yet?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw7guzT6ANI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw7guzT6ANI[/ame]

Can I throw engineers in that there fire and get away with it?

(grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it time for Toga Twister?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GarlicGirl said:


> That's not the way I learned to play doctor.


Do tell more while i go dig up my surgeon general name tag and coat....sounds like you need a pro instead of a first aid station worker.....i am so bad.....roflmao

dont hurt me i am fragile....lol...:buds:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if we're gonna limbo, need a song. How low can you go?
[youtube]C-Rb_AHBvMQ[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, I do love that scene from Grease!!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

elkhound said:


> Do tell more while i go dig up my surgeon general name tag and coat....sounds like you need a pro instead of a first aid station worker.....i am so bad.....roflmao
> 
> dont hurt me i am fragile....lol...:buds:


If I have to tell you more you ain't a pro!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Another one for FBB. (And the rest of us, too.)


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0[/ame]


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know how you guys stay caught up. By the time I watch a video everyone's waaay ahead of me.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like the girl that just carried the watermelon.
[youtube]egDzbl_3xVk[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

why did this pop in my head....yall corrupting my grey matter


[YOUTUBE]-DTj_KLqp_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq7pxUgjLz0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq7pxUgjLz0[/ame]

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GarlicGirl said:


> If I have to tell you more you ain't a pro!



i am still working on my 47 year internship.....lol....to become a pro.



now where did nurse good body run off to.....:runforhills:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome Elk!

There's no shortage of strange here.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for farmboybill

[YOUTUBE]SSmIU27Qoa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]Y-wd69qPO-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

SimplerTimez said:


> Oooh a party  I'm full so I'll pass on the fish stew. But I'll throw in a reggae tune for dancin':
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpm1tVzOHms
> 
> ...


loving on this song right now. Yeah a party sounds good right bout now.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Time to Drift

[youtube]YTqrlR7hkDU[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Leslie... remind me to tell you a horrible but funny story about that song sometime.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

[ame]http://youtu.be/ssETwuuS018[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, the fire is out at work:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jw2KQXL-LI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jw2KQXL-LI[/ame]

So now time for some oldies fire:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKAiMTMqJ_Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKAiMTMqJ_Y[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, yes, no1... that's just what I look like when I limbo!! EXACTLY just precisely like THAT!!! <bounce, bounce, bounce>


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

no1cowboy said:


> [YOUTUBE]Y-wd69qPO-s[/YOUTUBE]


Oh but to be able to dance like this. I would pay money just to learn.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey y'all. What are y'all up to? Can I join in?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And a little sumpin for the ladies, since we are representin' a bit more than the men tonight.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjcWTIS-bGU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjcWTIS-bGU[/ame]



~ST


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have food!!


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

..as i water-walk in...



[ame]http://youtu.be/RaCodgL9cvk[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo so glad you showed up. And with yummy eats! 

{whispering} to tell you the truth that fish stuff, I'm allergic to it all.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaeiunBFjXU[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome exasperated! Good to see we didn't scare you off the other night. LOL

BTW, that's a cute doggy you've got. Did you bring him tonight?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]ayKMitUKz-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Dixie (My dog) QUIT rolling in that fish stew Tommyice poured out while Raeven wasn't looking!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<finding a newt and making a quiet little sacrifice to the campfire...>


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is Dixie. If she tries nosing you just tell her to lay down and be have.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well there's something I NEVER thought I'd see on ST...a Pharrell video woohoo!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMoNV9oWs2E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMoNV9oWs2E[/ame]

~ST


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

he is forever at my side. his name says it all lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey how come Dixie's got ribs? Where are they? I think I can eat them now.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Just wow! I go to get hay, come back with salmon for Salmon on a Stick to find you let the fire get too hot!

It's okay, we're the fire department, we handle this stuff. We have napalm.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY1l8T2Lcl0[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTf-KFGSgwA[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I know Tambo likes the country tunes....

[youtube]zL1_MBM9m-8[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I would play the other but I don't know them well enough to know which ones have cussing in them and I don't want to get banned!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice I've never heard that one!! I like it! Thanks


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

exasperated said:


> he is forever at my side. his name says it all lol


So, um, what's his name?


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

His name is Shadow, he has separation anxiety so he just follows me around everywhere i go. Big teddy bear...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxWjtWONuGc[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]9_5_AD9wXuY[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

HEY! The water's great! C'mon in...

[youtube]3vyzHkv42W8[/youtube]


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

I love me some trip-hop at a campfire

[ame]http://youtu.be/gEQNAZGoZrw[/ame]


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

[ame]http://youtu.be/QVk1keZT0tQ[/ame]


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

Some more chill trip-hop... One of my very favorites!


[ame]http://youtu.be/ePRqylZKX4k[/ame]


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

[ame]http://youtu.be/Z1nu_8IQd78[/ame]


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

...and now back to beach music lol 

[ame]http://youtu.be/v2V2h_Bd_Gg[/ame]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0NentNBRlQ[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry, have to get silly:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWQNnkkE1N8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWQNnkkE1N8[/ame]

The dog needed walking, he was pokey tonight.

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, sorry, sorry... got twisted up in my Toga Twister game, had to cut off an arm to get untangled!! What have you all been doing while I've been away, hmmmm??? <Church Lady voice>


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo said:


> Dixie (My dog) QUIT rolling in that fish stew Tommyice poured out while Raeven wasn't looking!!


LOL, haaaaayyyyyy!!!! I love me some Cioppino!!! Don't knock it till you've tried it. See how happy Dixie looks?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvsmRuRp4cM[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBLHTq390k[/ame]

Party on! It's just getting dark. Soon we can play with the phosphorescent algae.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One of my all-time favorites.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh3EV9SeJvY[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0rqldW2FAg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0rqldW2FAg[/ame]

Gettin' a little quiet in here for a partay...(ahem)

~ST


----------



## DUlrich (Dec 31, 2008)

Lots of good music here, both old and new to me. So much for getting to sleep early though... :doh:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skAOb_EUE_M[/ame]


----------

